# Just brought chickens home!



## Chickedy (10 mo ago)

Hi,
Only just a few minutes ago, I brought 4 Rhode Island Red MIX chickens (unknown other breed) home and I'm wondering if there's anything I can do to help them settle in.
I'd appreciate any tips as to what do to having just brought my first chickens home!
Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How about some pics? Just kidding. It's just pics of new birds makes the day brighter.

If you have an enclosed run just let them explore their space, figure where their food and water is. Within a week or so it will be like you've always had them. 

It's OK to put a bench or chair out there to be able to watch them. Or in the run with them. They will get to know you faster that way.


----------



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

When I brought my pullets home in Jan, I spent as much time with them as possible. I don’t know if it the breed or my socializing with them but my ladies are very social with me❤.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ptamom said:


> When I brought my pullets home in Jan, I spent as much time with them as possible. I don’t know if it the breed or my socializing with them but my ladies are very social with me❤.


If they're not known to be super flighty, having you around on a regular basis does help them get really comfortable with you.


----------



## Chickedy (10 mo ago)

Sorry for the late reply.
Thank you for your reply, I appreciate your help. 🙂 As a new chook owner, I have a couple more questions regarding food. Are there any good brands of chook food that are exceptionally good quality? Are there any brands of chook food that can be fed to point-of-lay hens (on a regular basis) that you would recommend? And are there any specific requirements that egg laying hens need met? Also, are there any ingredients that I need to look for or avoid in chook food? 
Sorry for all these questions!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your new birds are old enough to start laying? Then you want them on a layer feed which contains extra calcium for egg production. Or an all flock with oyster shell offed on the side. 

You're not in the states so what we have here is not what you would have in yours. I can't see the flag so I don't know what country but your feed supplier should know which you should use. 

Make sure it's fresh. Less than a month old. Was stored properly. Didn't get wet in any way.


----------

